# Bait Spring Fishing Tip # 1115



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

First I made a tool for making the spring by cutting the tip off a football inflating needle and opening up the side hole a little bit and flattening the threaded end to make it easier to grasp.








I cut an ~6" length of Monel wire (can use copper ~.040-.060" diameter) 








Insert one end of the wire into the end of the football needle then bend the rest of the wire parallel to the needle with the bend in the tiny notch formed by the side hole. Spiral the standing end of the wire around the needle for 5-6 wraps.








Remove the wire from the needle then trim (2 pics)
















To attach to the hook, insert the hook through the end loop. Hold the wire with pliers and twist the hook to tighten the loop where it will not slip off.
Of course, you can buy pre-made center pin bait springs from Owner for about a buck each. It takes me about 15 seconds to make one.
While we are at it, why not install one of these center pin bait springs on a 60 degree jig hook?
Insert the end of the coiled end into the hook eye and screw it around until the end loop is in the hook eye as shown below.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Bravo! That's freaking genius! I was just trying to figre out if I could make these.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats also great. Now where do you get the monel wire?
Thanks again
OB


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Try a good tackle shop like Half-Hitch.*

Call Ron Barwick at Half-Hitch Tackle in Panama City. He can tell you where to get it in the highly unlikely event he does not have it in stock.

I've tried to use leader wire but it is way too stiff.

Single strand copper wire will work but it will need to be about .040" or larger.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

You could probably use "safety wire" available from most any motorcycle shop. Safety wire is a requirement to be used for sportbike motorcyle racing. It is used to secure various bolts and also to secure the radiator cap. It is used on offroad bikes for the grips. Stainless steel.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

a paperclip works prety good - very maleable, but not too soft...and cheap. :thumbsup:
good job ken.


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

Let me preface my question with excuse my ignorance, what is the bait spring used for ?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Scroll down a bit to tip # 1114.*

This tip (1115) shows how to make a bait spring. 

Re: Paper Clip for bait spring. It will work ok but it will rust all over everything

Monel or copper wire won't make a mess.

These tips were for somebody who was having trouble with Trout swallowing his hook. The circle hook jig is cheap, versatile and doesn't kill many fish.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*"Safety Wire" will work fine.*

I stopped at a local bike shop today just to look at the "Safety Wire" Scardog 7 mentioned. It will definitely work. I am sure you could takl somebody into giving you a couple of feet. Two feet will make a bunch of springs.

Take a look at the Mann's 6 Hard Nose Jerk Bait. I can fish one all day without tearing the hook out if pinfish will leave me alone. These are the best of the Flukes on the market. The Arkansas Shiner color works great for me. Rigged with a bait spring, they seldom get grassed up and they darn sure catch fish.


----------

